# My conditioned and toned little bully girl!



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Just took these this morning after a good long workout in the cemetery! Love sprinting up all the hills and letting Bella pull me up them. She is in excellent shape if I do say so myself :tongue: Enjoy! And thanks for looking


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

holy muscles


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's stunning! Love her color!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

wow she is ripped! Very cute, I love her little ears!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i love seeing dogs with muscles


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

she looks great!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Reminds me a lot of my Piper


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She looks wonderful and very strong


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful dog!  

I showed Gunner, he says he's in love


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Now those are some muscles!! She is really gorgeous! I love the purple.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for the nice compliments and comments  She is my joy and I take pride in keeping her in great shape! Thanks again!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Amazing what exercise can do she looks GREAT. How much running do y'all do? 

Duke says he has his first crush hehe. I can't wait til he is old enough to work more.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Amazing what exercise can do she looks GREAT. How much running do y'all do?
> 
> Duke says he has his first crush hehe. I can't wait til he is old enough to work more.


Thank you! We both do five miles a day about 5 days a week. She's my workout buddy  I take her in the cemetery down the street from my house and do sprints up the grassy hills and let her pull me LOL! She loves it. We do some spring and flirt pole as well. Oh, and games of good old tug! Bella also thinks Duke is pretty cute to


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Thank you! We both do five miles a day about 5 days a week. She's my workout buddy  I take her in the cemetery down the street from my house and do sprints up the grassy hills and let her pull me LOL! She loves it. We do some spring and flirt pole as well. Oh, and games of good old tug! Bella also thinks Duke is pretty cute to


That's awesome! I would die after about a mile. Right now Duke and I do 2 miles 3-4 times a week. He's still just 6 months old so I don't want to push it. He can do two miles without panting on a warm day so I'm sticking to that for now. Of course *I* ride a bike. I need to start jogging again though. Rodeo has entirely too much energy so she tags along on trail rides. She isn't a very good jogging buddy at all lol. 

Do you have some pictures of her working the spring pole? Sorry I just can't get over how great she looks.. I'm inspired


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

She looks great and so shiny too! I can't get muscles on my blue girl no matter what I do lol, doesn't help that she's a lazy bum though


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! There is nothing like seeing a healthy, happy and truly in shape dog! Gorgeous girl!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow-- she looks at the peak of health. Not only muscular, but very balanced overall. And her leg muscles especially are impressive...


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice!! =)


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

She reminds me of Torque.. he's incredibly buff as well. Makes me wonder how Roxxie would have looked with more work.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

She's an adorable little one, and looking good!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! I really appreciate all the compliments!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW. You are doing something right. She is stunning! She is like, made out of stone! LOL


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> WOW. You are doing something right. She is stunning! She is like, made out of stone! LOL


Thank you! Just good food, lots of excercise and loads of love! She's a spoiled girl


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, she looks amazing! I gotta agree, you are doing something right for sure, what a beauty!!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you! I am very proud of how she looks


----------



## Serenity (Dec 30, 2011)

She is beautiful!!! Reminds me of my little girl







You cant see Serenity's confirmation bc shes cuddling the blanket with her brother lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Well done!!! (I couldn't find the thumbs up smiley...)


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful girl, very muscular.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!


----------

